# Selecting Alfalfa Varieties for Planting???



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I will be planting 30ac of Alfalfa in September and have a couple questions. I have planted generic varieties in the past and now want to apply a little science to this. The management program will be for 4 cuttings per year with the first 2 going to a dairy and the 3rd and 4th sold for horse hay. I intend on mixing a small amount (~20%) late maturing Orchard Grass.

1) What Disease/pest characteristics should I look for when selecting the alfalfa? (East Central Missouri)

2) Fall dormancy number?

3) Any thoughts on mixing different alfalfa varieties or do you all plant just one variety in a field?

Any input is greatly appreciated,
Sam


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

For an idea on what pest you might need to work around look at the Alfalfa Analyst.

http://alfalfa.org/pdf/AlfalfaAnalyst.pdf

They have three categories for each problem. 
Severe - you would like to have Highly Resistant (HR) for sure you want at least if available Resistant ( R ). 
Moderate - you would desire R or HR but any resistance will be appreciated.
Mild - you can get along just fine with no resistance, but any resistance will be appreciated. 
Note: There may not be any resistant varieties for one or more of your resident pest.

Hopefully you are familiar with your proposed customer base.

The dairies really look at feed value while the horse owners look at appearance. 
Both can be very demanding. 
With any luck your dairy(s) will be local, and will work with you.

Both have a problem with blister beetle contaminated hay, but the horse owners can be paranoid.

You may still have an Extension Forage Specialist, but they are becoming more and more rare. Check with you County Agent, if one of those still exists.

They, the National Alfalfa & Forage Alliance has other introductory references, free for the downloading.

National Alfalfa Alliance


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I planted 20 ac. of Leaf Hopper resistant two years ago, 10 ac last year. While other people had to spray this spring, I didn't--Had a little damage, but not as much as the non-resistant variety.

Ralph


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts about mixing varieties or sticking with a single variety? In grass I like to mix varieties of Orchard Grass, Timothy or whatever in order to spread the risk of diseases or pests as well as time to mature and growth characteristics.


----------



## Patmajia (Nov 18, 2011)

sedurbin said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about mixing varieties or sticking with a single variety? In grass I like to mix varieties of Orchard Grass, Timothy or whatever in order to spread the risk of diseases or pests as well as time to mature and growth characteristics.


I realize this is a 6 month old post, but I had the same idea. I could plant half the lbs per acre in one variety, perhaps with better resistance package, just in case, and one that was a high yielder. That way, if I had the bad luck to be hurt badly in one variety, I wouldn't have to replant. And if I had good luck, I 'd have high yields.
So what did you decide to do??


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I planted two varieties plus some Hybrid Ryegrass and Orchard Grass. It looks like I got a decent stand going into the winter. I will overseed, in Feb., a couple areas where the stand is a little lighter. I will look up the specific varieties, if you need them, but basically one was Leaf Hopper Resistant and the other was a higher yielding variety. Both varieties were from Americas Alfalfa bought through Missouri Southern Seed.

I couldn't find anyone to advise me, so just went with what I thought made sense.


----------

